# 1SCOTS Kill IED Team



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2010)

Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System on target. ;D









> British soldiers take out Taliban bombers
> An experienced Taliban IED-laying team was recently destroyed by a Royal Artillery strike after having been discovered by soldiers from 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Scotland (1 SCOTS) on a routine patrol.
> 
> One of the men killed in the strike, the unit's commander and IED-facilitator, has been linked to a number of attacks on ISAF troops and Afghan nationals in the Wishtan area of east Sangin, Helmand province.
> ...


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (2 Mar 2010)

Yeah! Get some!

Congrats!


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2010)

Good work! 

Now I have something to smile about on the way into Brisbane this am.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2010)

Now that brings a smile to my face!! Thank you 1 Scots!! Well done laddies!! iper:

 :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Mar 2010)

Beautiful slam dunk, may there be many many more to come.


----------

